# I can't find a single store that accepts paypal(gateway 3ds)



## dscapes (Jan 20, 2015)

Anyone know of a store that accepts paypal??  Spent a good three hours looking for one.  A couple of the stores have the paypal logo but when its time to pay do not have paypal as a method.


----------



## Costello (Jan 20, 2015)

dscapes said:


> Anyone know of a store that accepts paypal?? Spent a good three hours looking for one. A couple of the stores have the paypal logo but when its time to pay do not have paypal as a method.


that is because Paypal have banned accounts from almost every single flashcart store.
it's hard to find a store that still accepts Paypal... when they do, it's usually manual payments (you will have to send a payment manually and will have absolutely NO buyer protection, no possible claims or refunds)

also, we have a forum dedicated to online stores and purchases, why didn't you use that?
I'm moving your thread there


----------



## dscapes (Jan 20, 2015)

goodness... what about prepaid visa cards like vanilla visa and greendot?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 20, 2015)

What about calling your bank for a refund claim if anything goes wrong?


----------

